# Pineda causeway area



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone here fish the Pineda causeway irl/banana river area? Just moved to the area and was Looking for a few places to start fishing. usually I just find
My own places to fish, but due to long work hours and a newborn baby boy my water time is limited. Would
Never ask for specific spots, buy maybe which is normally better irl vs banana river. I fished the banana side Tuesday, and the water was very dirty!! I also
Have a flats boat so no water is off limits.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I've always done better on the east side of irl. Pineda is further south than I usually go. Top spot maps are a good general starting point, drop offs, docks, and remote coves are my usual targets.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Also be careful running the east side too close to shore, I think the rule is 100 yards. I have seen people get tickets many times.


----------

